# When starting a Cafe Shop, what's the proper order for domain name, hosting, etc?



## Valory (Feb 26, 2007)

Since I have no money for start-up costs, I figure the best way to open my T-shirt business is on Cafe Press. I've registered a domain name with Go Daddy... now what? I think the proper order of things is to find a host, then open the Cafe Press Shop, and then get CPShop, so I can use my web site to showcase designs, and then link to CP for checkout. And then learn web site design, or find some really cheap way to have it done for me (cause I know nothing about HTML).

Is this the right order of things, or not? And am I leaving something out? Also, any tips on simplifying the process or where to go for assistance (especially in choosing a host & getting the site designed & set up) would be vastly appreciated!


----------



## dancethoughts (Nov 28, 2007)

Just my opinion... If you do not know html or are not comfortable with website design, I would not recommend CPShop. I purchase it and still can not tackle the install instructions, and I have about 6-7 websites I have created myself.

You can feature designs on your website, with a simple photo and a link back to cafepress. You are going to use cafepress anyway for checkout, so don't bother with getting all your products from cafepress into your own site - you just need a few photos and links through to cafepress. The cafepress site already has all of the html done - you just provide the details by uploading your designs and choosing what items you want to sell.

I hope that doesn't confuse you more. Just create a simple website and use it direct all traffice to your cafepress store - don't try to bring all of the cafepress stuff onto your own site. At least in the beginning.


----------



## Valory (Feb 26, 2007)

dancethoughts said:


> Just my opinion... If you do not know html or are not comfortable with website design, I would not recommend CPShop. I purchase it and still can not tackle the install instructions, and I have about 6-7 websites I have created myself.


Thanks for the warning!  

Can I design a T-shirt on Cafe Press, using their graphics software? (They do have software & design assistance, don't they...?) Or do I have to have my own graphics software first? (As you can see, I haven't really explored Cafe Press, but I'm kind of hesitant about opening a shop on CP until I know exactly what I'm doing, cause I don't want to screw it up!)


----------



## dancethoughts (Nov 28, 2007)

Valory said:


> Thanks for the warning!
> 
> Can I design a T-shirt on Cafe Press, using their graphics software? (They do have software & design assistance, don't they...?) Or do I have to have my own graphics software first? (As you can see, I haven't really explored Cafe Press, but I'm kind of hesitant about opening a shop on CP until I know exactly what I'm doing, cause I don't want to screw it up!)


 
They do not have graphics software - you need to be able to upload a .jpg or .png file to your image basket. I use a program called serif drawplus which is free (or you can get the upgraded version for only $9.99) and it has been great. If you are familiar at all with microsoft office, wordart, and/or publisher you will find it really easy to use. No where near as complicated as photoshop and it does everything you need it to - it can create .png files easily with transparent backgrounds, and that is important when designing for black shirts. 

Here is a link to the program - I am in no way related to this site - Vector Graphics, Illustration and Drawing Free Software Download - DrawPlus

Good luck - I love cafepress and this software program was a godsend - and simple to use too!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I would highly suggest CPShop if you plan on having your own website separate from CP.

The programmer behind the software works at CafePress, so it's always updated. You can also pay them to do the installation if you get stuck.

Sounds like you have the right order of things.


----------

